# 12 month old nap schedule



## lovehearts

Hi ladies, 

Can you please share your 12 month old nap schedule/routine please? 

We're having a terrible time at the moment an I was just wondering how long your 12 month olds are awake before nap times. 

Thank you 

Xx


----------



## Pixxie

My LO is a bit older but she gets up at 6am, nap 9am, wake up at 10/11am, second nap around 2/3pm, wake up 3/4pm, bed at 7pm x


----------



## Macmad

My LO wakes at 6am for bottles then goes back to bed for maybe an hour, hour and half max. We're normally up at 8.30 for the day. She then naps at 1pm ish for anywhere between 1 1/2 to 2 hours sometimes more if shes been busy in the morning and really tired. 99% of the time that's all until bedtime at 7.30pm. X


----------



## choc

We had a really terrible time with naps at that age as he was going through the 2 to 1 transition. He was having 2 short naps of 45 mins at 10 am and 3 ish.
then he went on to one nap of 90mins at 12. 30.
he wakes between 6 and 7.


----------



## lovehearts

choc said:


> We had a really terrible time with naps at that age as he was going through the 2 to 1 transition. He was having 2 short naps of 45 mins at 10 am and 3 ish.
> then he went on to one nap of 90mins at 12. 30.
> he wakes between 6 and 7.

What age did you finally transition to the 1 nap? I'm really struggling to understand if he's ready yet lol. 

Xx


----------



## polaris

At that age Thomas was having two naps, one at about 9ish for maybe an hour and another at 1 p.m. for about two hours. He was waking at 5.30/6 a.m. and went to bed at 6.30/7 p.m. So I guess he was able to stay awake for about three hours before needing a nap.


----------



## tootyfruity

Wakes at 7 ish,
Nap at 10ish-11-11:30am
Nap 2:30ish-3:30-4pm
Bed ay 7pm

if we're out and about he prob won't nap for as long, and the last 2 days he's only been having 1 long nap and a 1/2 hour nap wondering if he's going to change to 1 soon x


----------



## aliss

Around 12 months it was horrible because the transition from 2 to 1 is a nightmare (it took a few weeks sorry). He'll be too awake for 2 naps (so fights them) but then too tired for just 1 (so a grump). He did 11am-2pm once the transition was over, around 12-13 months. Before that, the morning was hit & miss -> either he'd crash at night exhausted from not enough or he'd fight bedtime for an hour from too much sleep.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla's morning nap gradually moved to a later and later time, so around 11 months she would nap 9.30 - 11am, and an afternoon nap 3pm- 4.30pm. 

Then at 12 months she would nap 10.30 - 12.30. There was a transition where she would be a bit tired late afternoon but I kept her up then as it was too late for a nap. It didn't take long though, maybe 2 - 3 weeks and she got used to having only 1 nap and the nap would move closer and closer to lunch time. Now she naps 12.30 - 2.30pm.


----------



## Cat Louise

Hi, just thought I'd share our experience as I have been through nightmare naps when Eve was smaller and understand how stressful it can be! 

Eve is really good with sleep now, usually going to bed around 7.00pm and wakes around 7.00am. I think we are currently transitioning from 2 naps to 1. If I can keep Eve active and entertained until around 11.00am she will have just one nap during the day which is usually about 2 hours (means I get lots of jobs done!). Some days she is more tired than others though, so if she has a nap in the morning it's usually only for about 30mins, and she will then have another nap later in the afternoon around 3.30pm.

Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you ladies. 

We are defo in the 2 naps is too many and 1 nap isn't enough. 

Iv tried capping his naps so he has 45 mins - hour at each nap but he seems to be grumpy and throwing tantrums which I would say is tiredness. If I let him nap what he wants he would have a long morning nap and fight afternoon nap but wouldn't make it to bedtime without some sort of nap so we fight it to get him down and only to have to wake him 30-40 mins later and he is still grumpy as he hadn't had the sleep he wants and needs. Yesterday I capped morning nap to 30 mins which worked as he was tired for his afternoon nap which he wanted at 1.30. I kept him up until 2 as my sister was visiting and then I had to wake him as we went out at 4. 

I'm at such a loss over it, I think all this early waking from naps to ensure he has a second nap is making him grumpy and I am tired from lying awake at night worrying about it. 

Should I try a few 1 nap days? He will happily stay awake till 10 in the morning (often when nap starts) but I always cap the nap so no idea how long he would sleep. 

Sorry for rambling, think hubby is fed up of me going on about it .sigh

Xx


----------



## karlilay

Zach is 14 months but has been in this same routine since11/12 months.

He wakes about 6.30. Then he goes down after lunch - about 12.30. He sleeps for a couple of hours normally waking sometime after 2oclock. Then he goes down to bed at 7.

He is not allowed to nap past 3, else he doesnt go to bed. If he does till 3, or even past it, i dont put him down till 7.30.


----------



## choc

lovehearts said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> We had a really terrible time with naps at that age as he was going through the 2 to 1 transition. He was having 2 short naps of 45 mins at 10 am and 3 ish.
> then he went on to one nap of 90mins at 12. 30.
> he wakes between 6 and 7.
> 
> What age did you finally transition to the 1 nap? I'm really struggling to understand if he's ready yet lol.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Around 14 months x


----------

